# Can someone please date this Huffman



## bikejunk (Oct 26, 2020)

Just have the frame and fork fork looks to be a sideways 7 and a 4 - to my eyes and the frame # H301114


----------



## Whitey1736 (Oct 26, 2020)

If you look at the thread https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-dayton-g519-frame-numbers.100336/, it looks like it falls into the range of unknown dates for civilian model bicycle


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you ! I just needed a war years confirmation - im seeing in the threads that the lazy # on the fork is not unique


----------



## Mercian (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi @bikejunk 

It's a slightly odd one. Yes, I think war years, 1944 or 45.

Why is it odd? I'm not sure anybody knows the full significance of the numbers on the fork. They are a date, but is it the date the bike was made, or the fork? Generally the serial numbers keep in pace with the dates, so it doesn't matter much, but your fork seems a little early in date for the serial number, not that I think it's a problem.

I can see the 4 in your photo, but can't quite see the 7 (or any other number). The link below shows an 84 fork in post 272. You can clearly see that the 4 is badly stamped, in the same way yours is. Post 254 shows the serial number, H184621, earlier than yours. And, as you've seen above, there are some with 114 dated forks with lower serial numbers. It may be a replacement fork (I doubt it) or just be that it was a fork that somehow got stuck in stock. I'm not sure.









						Huffman serial number project | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Serial # 9H011927 does that make this a 1949?  [/QUOTE]




					thecabe.com
				




 I don't have a 74 example, but here is a 73, showing that the 7 is very distinctive (and, yes, numbers can be stamped sideways). Last photo, Post 1.









						1943 Dayton Huffman WW2 Military issue Frame, Fork | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

1943 Dayton Huffman WW2 Military issue Frame, Fork & Sprocket $900 OBO plus shipping from Southern California (Palmdale, CA)   Quick background on the frameset:  A buddie of mine has owned this bike since the 80s and didn’t know what it was for the longest time. He stripped it to bare metal, not...




					thecabe.com
				




I hope this helps.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 26, 2020)

you are the Man !! as we say in the US --  thank you for the insight


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks to me like this could be a Sept., 1944 or later civilian balloon tire Huffman frame and fork.  The War Production Board ( WPB ) increased the weight limit on civilian bicycles in Sept., 1944 to 42 lbs. exclusive of tires and tubes.  From April 1942 until Sept., 1944 the weight limit had been only 31 lbs.  This increase in weight allowed for the return of heavier civilian bikes without tanks, chain guards, truss rods or carrier racks, which would not have been possible for civilian bikes ( with the exception of Cycle-Trucks ) earlier in the war.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 26, 2020)

It is postwar with that style seat mast clamp.


----------

